# Vorschlag für ein Buffed Show Thema



## Durag Silberbart (13. März 2009)

Hallo Forum,

Ich möchte einmal ein Thema für eine Buffed Show oder eine WOW Show vorschlagen. 
Wir können ja die Veränderungen für die charaktere derzeit in vielen Beiträgen nachlesen. 

Ich schlage nun vor das man einmal Sachlich alle Veränderungen gegenüberstellt. Von Profis vorgetragen und ob nach deren Meinung die Veränderung "Neutral" Betrachtet gut mittel oder schlecht ist. 
Und was dies in einem Mob und einem Boss Kampf für Auswirkungen hat.
Nachdem dann alle Klassen abgehandelt wurden könnten man vielleicht noch die Gewinner und Verlierer der Veränderungen klar benennen.

Und wie gesagt "Neutral" ohne "Ich spiel einen XY und daher bin ich gegen die Schwächung von dem und dem." 

Was denkt ihr dazu?


Gruß Durag


----------



## Hurrikano (13. März 2009)

kapier das net ganz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (13. März 2009)

Nette Idee aber dann fängt bei den Comments das gewhine an


----------



## Dagonzo (13. März 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr dazu?


Als erstes fällt mir dazu ein, das es sich zwar um WoW handelt, aber trotzdem das falsche Forum dafür ist.


----------



## fabdiem (13. März 2009)

hm jaaa .... ganz nett

aber

ist das nicht ein bisl viel stoff für ne buffed- oda wow-show?


----------



## Thory79 (13. März 2009)

Ich denke er spielt auf die Änderungen mit Patch 3.1 an.

Da diese Änderungen nur auf dem PTR verfügbar sind und noch garnicht fest steht, dass diese aktuellen PTR-Patches auch in dieser Form, wie derzeit vorhanden, auch auf die Live-Server kommen werden, ist es meiner Meinung nach verschwendete Zeit sowas zu erstellen.

Außerdem passt das wohl besser ins Forum *Meinungen & Anregungen zu buffed.de*


----------



## Traklar (13. März 2009)

Bei der Buffed-Show bleibt dann keine Zeit mehr für andere Themen. 

Und die WoW-Show würde dann locker 45min + dauern.

Nicht das es mich stören würde, aber das ist wahrscheinlich zu viel Aufwand^^.


----------



## Asmardin (13. März 2009)

Glaube auch, dass es für eine buffed-Show zu viel des Guten wäre.

Ausserdem kann ein Profispieler(!) auch keine neutrale/objektive Meinung haben, egal zu was!^^

Zudem wärs ja schön und nett Vor- und Nachteile gegenüberzustellen, eventuell zu vergleichen, aber welchen Sinn hätte dies, da mans eh nicht ändern könnte?


----------



## Pepper1991 (13. März 2009)

ich find die idee gut, aber ich meine auch das das n bisl zu viel stoff is, dafür gibt es immoment noch zu viel neues^^


----------



## _Yo_ (13. März 2009)

*hust* WoW-Szene.de*hust*


(; hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, ist zwar nur als Audiofile aber trotzdem nett^^glaube aber das die restlichen Klassen erst nach dem Patch behandelt werden da ja derzeit nichts feststeht (:


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (13. März 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> *hust* WoW-Szene.de*hust*
> 
> 
> (; hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, ist zwar nur als Audiofile aber trotzdem nett^^glaube aber das die restlichen Klassen erst nach dem Patch behandelt werden da ja derzeit nichts feststeht (:




/sign


----------



## neo1986 (13. März 2009)

Hurrikano schrieb:


> kapier das net ganz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Me² 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (13. März 2009)

Traklar schrieb:


> Bei der Buffed-Show bleibt dann keine Zeit mehr für andere Themen.
> 
> Und die WoW-Show würde dann locker 45min + dauern.
> 
> Nicht das es mich stören würde, aber das ist wahrscheinlich zu viel Aufwand^^.



Hallo,

Ok ich war wohl nicht genau genug. Ich denke da an eine Show für jede Klasse. Vielleicht so 5 Minuten.

Gruß Durag


----------



## neo1986 (13. März 2009)

achso jetzt kapiere ich es.....  naja brauche ich aber net.


----------

